# Plantinga vs. VanTil?



## jwright82 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a really cool paper i read on Monergism.com.
Cornelius Van Til and Alvin Plantinga: A Brief Comparison
It gives a nice compare and contrast of these two thinkers.


----------



## The Calvin Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Dr. James Anderson is a professor at RTS Charlotte, and is quite versed in Van Til and Plantinga (He runs the website vantil.info). His other paper on Van Til and Plantinga, _If Knowledge then God: the Epistemological Theistic Arguments of Plantinga and Van Til_, can be found here:http://www.proginosko.com/docs/IfKnowledgeThenGod.pdf. While I'm at it I'll also put in a plug for his book, _Paradox in Christian Theology_, which is an epistemological defense of paradox by way of an expansion of Plantinga's work in epistemology. Amazon.com: Paradox in Christian Theology (Paternoster Theological Monographs) (9781842274620): James Anderson: Books


----------

